# Gaggia Cubika Plus - Leaking basket and do you need to tamp?



## steveocal (Apr 26, 2012)

Hi

I just joined the forum and like all newbies - I have a question...(this is my first machine so I don't know the technical terms)

I bought a Gaggia Cubika Plus recently. I was given a box full of ESE pods by my brother whose machine broke, so I've been using both ground coffee and the pods.

There are two baskets with the machine, one large and one small. When I'm using the pods the cubika takes a rubber stopper and then the small basket into the handle/filter(?). The pod sits into this basket. When I brew with this basket (with or without a pod) water sprays out of the filter - it seems like too much pressure is building up inside the basket? The handle is definately tighted fully - so this isn't the issue. The only reference to this I can see online is a video on youtube with exactly the same issue -






Any ideas? The obvious answer is to return it but I bought it from Amazon.co.uk and live in Ireland so that will be a lot of hassle so I'd like to avoid if possible.

The second question is whether you have to tamp the coffee or not. Gaggia says no, there's an automatic tamp in the filter action. But when I'm using the double shot basket the espresso comes out very quickly - i.e. double espresso amount in 5-6 seconds. This suggests o me that the coffee isn't packed tight enough?

Many thanks for any help.

Steve


----------



## steve206 (Apr 24, 2012)

Yes you do need to tamp! And it also depends on how fine your grind is, how quickly your shot will flow. You should have a plastic tamp with your machine, not ideal but a start. As for the leak, check the goup head seal, if its seated correctly.


----------



## tribs (Feb 21, 2012)

I have a new classic. It comes with Pressurised baskets (large and small). Gaggia calls it Crema Perfetta. The small basket takes the pods. You need to use the black plastic thing with both baskets regardless of using pods or not. With these pressurised baskets the basket itself creates the resistance rather than the coffee grounds so grind and tamp are not nearly as important. You can tell the pressurised baskets as they have only one hole on the bottom. Whether the same applies to the Cubika, I have no idea. Does coffee piss out of the group seal with the large basket? If not is there an imperfection in the rim of the single basket that means it does not make a good seal?


----------



## steveocal (Apr 26, 2012)

Many thanks folks

Steve - no tamper with machine (it has an "auto-tamp" feature.) I'm going to pick up a tamper today.

tribs - the cubika has the same system - I actually didn't realise the black thing fitted under the big basket until you said it. Its still pouring very fast - so I'll get a tamper to try and sort this out.

No leaks with the large basket - so I think you are probably right about the basket rim being imperfect. I'll try to source a new one before going through the return to amazon route.

I'll be using ground coffee anyway so the issue with the pod basket isn't critical (but I do have 150 of them which I'd like to use up)


----------



## steveocal (Apr 26, 2012)

Does anybody know a source for a filter baskets for the cubika plus - the regular gaggia ones don't fit apparently and I've had no luck googling. Also - is getting an appropriate tamper a matter of measuring the basket and buying the closest (smaller) size or are the made specific for different machines?

Thanks for help


----------



## Charliej (Feb 25, 2012)

steveocal said:


> Does anybody know a source for a filter baskets for the cubika plus - the regular gaggia ones don't fit apparently and I've had no luck googling. Also - is getting an appropriate tamper a matter of measuring the basket and buying the closest (smaller) size or are the made specific for different machines?
> 
> Thanks for help


Hi Steve,

You could try here for the spare baskets as the Cubika plus is also sold in other countries as the Saeco Aroma http://www.philips-shop.co.uk/store/catalog/saeco-accessories-and-parts/category/SAECO_ACCESSORIES_SU_GB_SHOPPUB/GB/en?navCount=0

, also you need a 53mm tamper such as the Motta ones Happy Donkey sell


----------



## steveocal (Apr 26, 2012)

Thanks Charlie - I've gotten on to Phillips and they are calling me back. I'll order a tamper from Happy Donkey.

Steve

Update:

I've been on to Phillips: they are sending me out a new filter basket, hopefully that should fix the problem.

Update 2: Phillips sent out the wrong part so still waiting.


----------



## steveocal (Apr 26, 2012)

Update 3. Correct filter basket was no help. Amazon are taking back the Cubika so I've ordered a Classic. Thanks for help above


----------



## Obsy (May 21, 2012)

You'll have much better results with the classic. You'll need a 58mm tamper as the plastic one supplied is no good (well not for tamping) and a double filter basket - don't use the pressurised one in conjunction with the black plastic thingy (technical term!) as it's useless. Also, as it'll be brand new, you'll need to prime the boiler. Ignore the instructions provided in the box and find the thread on here that tells you how to do it.

Have fun!


----------



## steveocal (Apr 26, 2012)

Thanks Obsy - proper tamper ordered, if I order just an ordinary double basket does that mean unpressurised?


----------



## Obsy (May 21, 2012)

Where are you ordering from? Some suitable filter baskets here:

http://www.coffeehit.co.uk/gaggia-double-filter-basket/p205

http://www.espressoservices.co.uk/gaggia_parts_and_accessories.html

http://www.happydonkey.co.uk/hd0183-gaggia-double-filter-basket.html


----------



## steveocal (Apr 26, 2012)

Thanks obsy, hopefully from happydonkey


----------

